# Hand Knitted "Autumn Glow" Cardigan



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a new addition to my Highland Collection. This cardigan is fun and quick to make. It is worked from top down so you can easily adjust the sleeves and bottom of garment.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/childs-autumn-glowcardigan

£2.75


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very cute.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Lovely, as usual!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love that collar...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That collar is beautiful!!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't begin to tell you how much I love your creations and creativity in presenting them for us to look at..of course your models add to their charm...Your work is beautiful beyond words...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beth sure has a wonderful wardrobe of gorgeous handmade things! This is another lovely cardigan.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Love the over-sized collar it is wonderful and unique. Your model is so very pretty too.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the colour of thid ysrn..xo TGS


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great pattern, love the collar


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Love the collar.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I love the work in the collar.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

All children should grow up this way..... Oh, like the sweater!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks very warm and comfy. Great collar


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful, I love the colours. Your little girl is growing up!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Adorable. Your daughter is precious. Love your pictures and whimsical designs.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. You are so talented.


----------

